# Do you take credit card charges poll



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes we take them 
No we don't take them 
Been thinking on it but don't now
Almost never had a cosumer ask to use one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Been thinking about it, only been asked twice in the last few years, and still did the work. Most of our work is paid from banks and GC's, so I really have not pushed it. But with it getting so much easier and cheaper.....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I take em if asked, I just use paypal. I do about 1 a year.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I take em if asked, I just use paypal. I do about 1 a year.


I'Ve been thinking about it. 
How much do you pay for Pay Pal ?? Do you use the virtual terminal ?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I was thinking on accepting Credit Cards but, I still haven't been asked by any customer if I take CC's so I don't think we need it yet.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'Ve been thinking about it.
> How much do you pay for Pay Pal ?? Do you use the virtual terminal ?


I believe its 3%, which I charge them. I send them a paypal invoice via email. They don't need a paypal account, just any major credit card. It does take a few days before you can transfer the funds. But I think its worth it, no monthly fees, haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Next customer that request it, try it out. No set up fees.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If the poll could accept two choices, I would have added that I've never been asked.

If I were asked perhaps three or five times in a year and my answer of no resulted in a serious cash flow issue, I would prolly seriously consider it.

I would not advertise it as I believe the costs of credit card payments adds unjustified costs to all jobs or cuts into my profits. I try to have a good balance of affordability and profitability. I believe the overall costs of credit cards would throw that balance off.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't take credit cards through a reader but I will gladly accept paypal.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as advertising that you take them, i wonder how many customers use that as a deciding factor? I imagine if my competition advertised it, I may be more compelled. Like Bill, I don't think the cost is worth it.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Most of our customers that pay by credit seem to do it only for the points (miles, etc) they get from the large one-time purchase. I don't see many folks these days paying by cc just to spread out the costs over time.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Most of our customers that pay by credit seem to do it only for the points (miles, etc) they get from the large one-time purchase. I don't see many folks these days paying by cc just to spread out the costs over time.


That has been my experience. Which is why I pass the charge to them. Their even willing to pay the fee for the points. I don't get it but you are right.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Many of our customers have decided to go with us because we accept CC's I haven't totaled it lately but probably $10,000 a month or more.It's easier for them to make that big purchase on a card,spread out the payments,get their painting done and some miles. Win Win for them,doesn't bother me costs are spread out as overhead.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have found most cringe at the words of credit card now. Most are fearfull of credit here in Calif. Most are just the ones that want their points and pay it off when the bill comes. I do the same. I pay every bill through EPI with a cc, but if they incuded fees I'd pay cash. 

10k in sales = bout 300 in fees.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

we're not paying near that


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't believe you but that all right no need to prove. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

With what some of you say, I can understand why you offer it.

Something we all should be aware of and attuned to if a decent percentage of customers ask about it.

BTW, what are the various costs that different cards charge? And I assume your own bank does not charge anything. Perhaps, even, they charge for physical check deposits but not for credit card company electronic deposits? 

When I did retail, if I remember correctly, there was about 2 - 3 % charge by the credit cards. What are the commissions now? And are you guys also charged an additional per transaction charge?

Does American Express still charge the most ?

How fast is the money placed in you account?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You also have monthly fees, return or disputed fees. When one pays with a cc. They can have you by the balls as well.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it legal to add the 3% paypal fee? It is not legal to add for to the invoice for regular processing. Is paypal some how exempt form that?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You also have monthly fees, return or disputed fees. When one pays with a cc. They can have you by the balls as well.


Gabe, what charges do YOU encounter. Percentage of charge, monthly fees, return fees, etc ?

I am sure others experience different ones, and I hope they post some numbers so the rest of us can get a firm grasp on the associated costs


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I did above. Paypal is a 3rd party. 99% of my clients pay cash. Rarely do I get asked about the CC, after studing about the cc, and how the client can string you out, just by a simple dispute. I canceled my service. It was like 1.5% with monthly and set up fees


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I did above.


so you did. I scanned the posts too quickly before I asked. Sorry.

How about others? or is 3% the norm?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Is it legal to add the 3% paypal fee? It is not legal to add for to the invoice for regular processing. Is paypal some how exempt form that?


:yes: It is illegal to add on a credit card fee to a transaction.



I have had a wireless CC machine for about four years. I only got it because I had a GC that owed me 50 grand and he was cash poor but had credit cards to pay me off. Payed with 7 cards but I got my money and his company went under 6 months later. I do a few transactions a year with it but I could live without it.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Is it legal to add the 3% paypal fee? It is not legal to add for to the invoice for regular processing. Is paypal some how exempt form that?


It is illegal to do so, both with paypal and cards. Some guys I've seen try to get around this by wording that "all cash payments get a discount"

I don't that that would fly if pp or a cc wanted to shut your account down, though...it essentially the same as charging a fee for pp/cc.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I know it is, IDC. If the feds went through any of your books. I'm sure you will learn of many illegal things.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

BTW I think that is a BS law. If consumers paid for these fees. The average debt would most likely be less.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think there's an actual state law against this (well at least in ny there isn't) or federal....it's just against the terms you sign with the cc's/pp themselves. It's in their terms of agreement and if a customer called in saying that you charged them extra, they could cancel your merchant account.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cancel away then. 
:laughing: I knew it was against something didn't know which. Makes perfect since why thee merchant does this though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I just want to know how the gas stations can have "cash" & "credit" pricing....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I get asked maybe once or twice every few years. So not really a big issue here. I always thought about it. but in the back of my head I have wondered why type of customers I would attract if I did. I really don't want to attract any broke fookers who have no money and are trying to max out all their cc limits right before they go into bankruptcy.

Pat


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Almost never had a cosumer ask to use one.


 How does one "almost never been asked?"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think most potential "residential"customers don't ask if you take CC's because they just assume that the "average" painter isn't capable, financialy,to do business that way.
Most say,Ow wow you take CC's!
The Satellite dishes we just completed were paid on a visa,several of our snowbird customers pay by visa over the phone.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Is it legal to add the 3% paypal fee? It is not legal to add for to the invoice for regular processing. Is paypal some how exempt form that?


Its kind of a gray area. I know a vendor that had his merchant account closed for doing it. Here is an excerpt from PayPal's User Agreement. https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/terms-outside



 No Surcharges. Under Visa, MasterCard, Discover and American Express regulations and the laws of several states, including California, merchants may not charge a fee to the buyer for accepting credit card payments (often called a "surcharge"). You agree that you will not impose a surcharge or any other fee for accepting PayPal as payment. This restriction does not prevent you from imposing a handling fee in connection with the sale of goods or services, as long as the handling fee does not operate as a surcharge (in other words, the handling fee for transactions paid through PayPal may not be higher than the handling fee for transactions paid through other payment methods). Nor does this restriction apply to Pound-denominated transactions by sellers residing in the United Kingdom listing items for sale on a UK-based website.
*There is a way around it:*
The workaround and one that will limit how many people actually use credit cards is to give your price and let people know there is a 
3% discount for paying by cash or check.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My little backwater town has an online payment center for payment of taxes, many towns do.

If you pay by credit card there is a flat rate "processing fee", if you pay by electronic transfer from your checking account, there is no fee. 

I believe my son's college, Hofstra, also has a "processing fee" if tuition is paid online with a cc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Almost never had a cosumer ask to use one.
My thought was once every couple of years or so. It has been maybe 4 years since the last one Every other week someone from a bank type place that calls 
David


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why do you think that almost every other "business" accepts them if it doesn't generate profit??
You are thinking like a painter & not like a business.
It's simple...Mrs. Smith would love to have her house painted except she doesn't have $3,500 in her checking account that she wants to part with. I take CC's you don't who is she going to hire??

Just checked merchant services.We actually did over $16,000 on CC's last month alone.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Almost never had a cosumer ask to use one.
> My thought was once every couple of years or so. It has been maybe 4 years since the last one Every other week someone from a bank type place that calls
> David


 Please read Post#32:whistling2:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Why do you think that almost every other "business" accepts them if it doesn't generate profit??
> You are thinking like a painter & not like a business.
> It's simple...Mrs. Smith would love to have her house painted except she doesn't have $3,500 in her checking account that she wants to part with. I take CC's you don't who is she going to hire??
> 
> Just checked merchant services.We actually did over $16,000 on CC's last month alone.


Maybe since we only get asked once every two years if we take CC could be a reason why. Has nothing to do with thinking like a painter 

remember we are all not *you* or do we want to be *you*..

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It was a business decision when I decided to cancel my merchant service. I just got tired of paying a bill that wasn't being used. Then I saw paypal, it was a perfect match. Just because one doesn't have a merchant service doesn't mean they don't think business. It's a matter if it's a good fit for your business.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> <snip> I take CC's you don't who is she going to hire?


I agree with this. It also comes down to knowing your market. Works perfect for Aaron's business model, but not everyone's. 

I'm like Gabe, dealing with GC's and banks, so it is not likely something that would be the "swing vote" for a customer. Like I said earlier, if i was competing for the same customers as my competition, and they took CC's, you bet your sweet bippy I'd be accepting them!

I also think consumers are used to seeing the logos on businesses that accept them, so I imagine if you do not advertise it on your site or promo material, they will assume you don't.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely makes a huge difference.Like I said in post #32.Residential!

If I were mainly commercial or working mainly with GC's I would not carry a service I have no use for.
I think you guys are smart enough to know I'm not trying to say that you have to accept CC's,but if you do allot of residential,IMHO,I would say you should.
It also lends credability.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> I never get asked if I take them


Because they are hiring us that say we do.



> How many?


Over 80% of our revenues.



> What cost?


None.
A few hundred trips to the bank cost money.
Chasing deposits costs money.
Change orders paid upfront make money.
Crew waiting around to get paid costs money.
Check is in the mail costs money.
It is in the price as bank fees of Overhead and customer pays it anyway.
*It makes money*



> Disputes?


Not even one over 5 years


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Now, how would they be hiring you over a cc, I accept them too. I hardly ever get asked. I have it on most my advertising. I did just pull it off my web. Because it just not working, even with my repaints. I believe its your market your in. You must have the credit market.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Now, how would they be hiring you over a cc, I accept them too. I hardly ever get asked. I have it on most my advertising. I did just pull it off my web. Because it just not working, even with my repaints. I believe its your market your in. You must have the credit market.


Don't mean us specifically.
Companies that make it known vs the ones that don't.

You could be right, the word credit is still an ok word to use in Canada.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

George Z said:


> Companies that make it known vs the ones that don't.


Key point!
Make it known to what form of payment!

At collections, "you can charge it on your cc" 

Or is it that the client specifically asks for a cc payment?

With my experience its rarely asked for. It could be a geographic, cause I know so many calif's that are burnt on cc's. So I don't think their is a wrong answer. Because your geographic area could differ from mine.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I make it known at time of presentation/stickers on vans/on my proposals.etc.....


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> We accept cash, personal cheque, Visa and Mastercard. If paying by credit card, customer allows Ecopainting Inc. to charge the payable amounts as per the payment terms agreed in this contract.


Have the above in your terms and conditions.

At time of acceptance, we encourage a deposit by credit card and then ask:

Will you be using the same card for the balance?
Most of the time it is a yes.

It is part of hassle free and great service 
and customers like the convenience anyway.


----------

